# Bridgewater State Dispatcher II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*Bridgewater State University*

Location:
Bridgewater, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/19/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Title*: 
Communications Dispatcher II

*Department Summary*: 
The Bridgewater State University Police Department is charged with the protection of the lives and property of more than 12,000 Bridgewater State University students, faculty, staff, and visitors on nearly 300 acres of University land and 38 major buildings, as well as the streets and other passageways adjoining University property. Police Department staff work with community members to prevent crime, solve problems, and take proactive steps to make Bridgewater State University as safe as possible.

All BSU Police Officers attend municipal police academy training and have full police authority on campus and throughout the town of Bridgewater. The Department enforces all state laws, including motor vehicle laws, as well as university rules and regulations.

In addition the department is made up of four major divisions; Headquarters, Operations, Administration, and Emergency Management & Legal Compliance. Within those divisions are several bureaus and units such as the Patrol Bureau and Detective Bureau. The department is a member of the Southeastern Massachusetts Law Enforcement Council (SEMLEC) regional SWAT Team, and belongs to the Whitman-West Bridgewater-East Bridgewater-Bridgewater-Bridgewater State University Police (WEB) regional major crimes and drug task force.

BSUPD is widely recognized as the premier state university police department in Massachusetts. The department stands ready to deal with the same kinds of incidents that any small-city police department handles.

*Position Summary*: 
Communications Dispatcher II
(Full-time, 12-month AFSCME position)

Tour of Duty and Schedule: TBD by shift bidding process; subject to change according to departmental needs. Must be available for off-shift overtime, including compulsory callbacks.

Area of Assignment: Bridgewater State University Police Department

This is an AFSCME unit position and is subject to the terms of the current AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.

*Position Type*: 
AFSCME Classified

*Essential Duties*:

Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate and forward information.
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries.
Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.
Checks operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
Observes, through a closed circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires and other hazards affecting traffic in tunnels and on highways or other related structures in order to monitor traffic flow.
Operates lane control devices, related traffic signals, videotape equipment and/or public address systems; check proper operation of lighting, signals and other devices as required in order to improve traffic flow.
Operates teletype equipment to receive and transmit messages.
Oversees and monitors communications activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules and regulations.
Provides on-the-job training to employees.
See also State Job Specifications, available in the Office of Human Resources, or online at http://www.bridgew.edu/HR/JobSpecs/.

*Required Qualifications*: 
Applicants must have at least one year of full-time or equivalent part-time experience in the operation of police radio receiving/transmitting equipment.


Ability to understand, apply and explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to follow and give oral & written instructions in a precise understandable manner.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing program requirements.
Ability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to work independently.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Based on assignment, the following additional qualifications may be required at hire:
Ability to operate teletype equipment.
knowledge of proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls
Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols and standard abbreviations used in radio communications.
Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the methods of operating mobile radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing radio communications equipment.
State Job Specifications are available in the Office of Human Resources, or online at http://www.bridgew.edu/HR/JobSpecs/.

*Preferred Qualifications*:

Previous experience in law enforcement and knowledge of Massachusetts police procedures, fire prevention methods and emergency medical procedures.
*Work Environment*: 
Bridgewater State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employee with disabilities.

Communications Dispatchers will be required to work varied shifts, weekends, holidays or nights; and may be subject to a standby (on call) work status. Dispatchers work with people under physical and/or emotional stress; work alone in isolated areas; seated for prolonged periods of time; may travel for job related purposes; and may be required to furnish private transportation for job-related travel for which mileage is reimbursed.

*Special Conditions for Eligibility*: 
Resume and cover letter not required, but appreciated.

Special requirements:

This position is subject to a background check.

Applicants must be prepared to provide all original documents listed below:


Birth Certificate
Citizenship Documents (naturalized citizen)
Social Security Card
High School Diploma
University Diploma
Valid Motor Vehicle Operator's License
License to Carry a Firearm
CPR Certification
First Responder or EMT Certification
Police Academy Certificates (as applicable)
Military DD 214 (if applicable)
Selective Service Registration Card
Any other professional training documents candidates wish to have considered
Additional Requirements & Conditions:


Must include an email address on the application.
*EEO Statement*: 
Bridgewater State University (BSU) is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer which actively seeks to increase the diversity of its workforce. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people.

*Salary Range*: 
$1,485.09 Bi-weekly (Grade 12, Step 1)

*Posting Number*: 
S00522P

*Open Date*: 
09/18/2019

*Close Date*: 
09/28/2019

*Open Until Filled*: 
No

*Special Instructions to Applicants*: 
Please note the following information is required to complete your application for this position:


a minimum of one (1) employment history entry.
a minimum of three (3) professional reference entries.
Job information updated 2/5/18

*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Bridgewater State University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_v6egtkz6rbafstza


----------

